# Fhil the ModelXD



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I found out today that Fhil loves having pictures takin of himselfXDXDXDXDXD He's going to have alot of fun soon, I'm moving the desk his tank is on by a window where he can see


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

And I'm going to get some toys for him


----------

